# Ruger Blackhawk vs. Uberti Cattleman/Regulator



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

At present, I only have one SA revolver, a Ruger .22 Single Six Convertible. What more can I say, its a Ruger!

Well now I am considering getting a .45 SA. The first thing that comes to mind is the Ruger Blackhawk. There is no question this would be a good choice. But my research has led me to Uberti. They make a Cattleman line but have also seen a Regulator which appears to be pretty much the same gun.

From what I have read here, Ubertis seem to be well made. Price-wise, there is not enough of a difference between the Ruger and Uberti to sway me one way or another

I know it is my money and my decision, but if it was your money, what would you chose?

Scott


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Umberti makes some nice revolvers. I have one of their Rimington 1858 copies in black powder and it is awesome accurate! Now that being said the Ruger is going to be a much stronger Gun all the way around. The Ruger will take on modern loads that I don't believe the Umberti could handle.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Ruger single actions are truly great pistols but are HEAVY compared to single actions of other manufacturers. Uberti (in conjunction with Beretta) makes some fabulous, traditional pistols. They handle well, are balanced and are just as reliable. Ruger tends to overbuild, hence the weight. I own the Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 mag and I don't regret it as a heavier gun in this caliber is more controllable. As a matter of style, not function, I might prefer Uberti.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have owned and shot both, and I lean toward the Ruger. 

First and foremost the Blackhawk has very good adjustable sights. This allows for precise sighting in, and repeatable settings should you change you ammunition.

And, Ruger's coil springs are there forever. The flat springs of the Uberti can, and do, break. Also, the pivot pins, hammer, trigger pins, are pins, not screws. The cocking and movement of trigger/hammer does tend to loosen these screws, also true of the Colts and three-screw Rugers.

My money goes to Rugers.

Bob Wright


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

The Uberti I have seen all had the firing pin mounted on the hammer like the old Colts. It was recommended to leave the cylinder under the hammer empty for safety when carried. The Rugers use a transfer bar so all chambers can be loaded safely. When I was doing SASS shooting I saw alot of issues with the Colt clones breaking parts. I did see some Rugers break but not any where close to the numbers of the others. This may have changed in the last year or so. I still own 4 SA's and they are all Rugers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I definitely don't need to be sold on getting another Ruger, but I saw the Uberti and it sure looks nice, but I was just wondering how it would hold up in the long run.

Now the hard part... actually finding a Blackhawk!

Scott


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

If you go with the Blackhawk, you might want to consider the 45 convertable. Unless you reload, 45 Colt ammo much more $ than 45acp. The same rear sight setting on mine hold pretty true for 230gr acps and 255gr 45 Colts(not cowboy loads).


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

If I do get the Blackhawk (well actually at this point it is _when_ I get the Blackhawk) it will be a convertible. My first revolver was a Single Six convertible and it was the best thing I ever did. I don't use the WMR loads very often, but I know its just a quick cylinder change away when I need to switch.

Thanks to all for the great input.

Scott


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I would go with the Ruger.

But I met an old fellow at the range a while back who almost changed my mind. He was 73 years old, and was a CAS two-gun shooter. He used Ubertis in .44-40, and he was really good, probably the best handgun shooter I have personally ever seen. I had along conversation with him about his gear, and he liked Rugers and wouldn't say anything bad about them, but he preferred the Ubertis for CAS.

Of course, he did all his own gunsmithing, and tuned them to fit his needs, so he is definitely an exception. I, personally, would stick to Ruger, because they don't often break and they are nearly always accurate.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Umberti makes some nice revolvers. I have one of their Rimington 1858 copies in black powder and it is awesome accurate! Now that being said the Ruger is going to be a much stronger Gun all the way around. The Ruger will take on modern loads that I don't believe the Umberti could handle.


Yep.............


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

For durability and ruggedness I would go with the majority and go with the Ruger. If you check with some of the CAS websites, those shooters overwhelmingly choose Ruger, primarily for price and ruggedness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Well the debate is officially over! I have a 50th Anniversary Blackhawk on order and it should be here tomorrow 4/29. So if I don't make any posts here, you know it is because I am at the range! Thanks again for all the posts.

Scott


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------

